# Checking Your Diagonal?



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I know how to change my diagonal and everything, it's just i don't know how to actually check if i am! I want to get the right diagonal on the first time so that would be good if you have any tips on that...

 Thanks!
​


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

When the outside shoulder comes foward, thats when you rise. With practice it will just come naturally


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, after a while you just automatically change your diagonal when you pick it up wrong.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks! You girls are awesome! :]


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Get yourself on a big circle and ask for a trot. WITHOUT LOOKING DOWN, start posting, take a few strides and guess which diagonal you are on. Then look. You should be rising when the outside leg moves forward, "rise and fall with the leg on the wall." If you're wrong, sit a few strides and start posting again when it FEELS right. And then check. Eventually, you'll be able to tell, and to start posting on the right diagonal to begin with.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks riccil0ve i tried that and I'm starting to get the hang of it, so thanks!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

You guys say you can feel it?
I have no problem telling which diagonal I'm on.. as long as I look. and I'm fairly good at checking each time I trot/come off a fence/change direction.. so diagonals aren't much of a problem for me..

But I definitely can't FEEL the difference. I have ridden 10 or 12 different horses in my life and on NONE of them, could I feel the difference.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

cheply said:


> You guys say you can feel it?
> I have no problem telling which diagonal I'm on.. as long as I look. and I'm fairly good at checking each time I trot/come off a fence/change direction.. so diagonals aren't much of a problem for me..
> 
> But I definitely can't FEEL the difference. I have ridden 10 or 12 different horses in my life and on NONE of them, could I feel the difference.


What breeds were they? I can feel the difference!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

> What breeds were they? I can feel the difference!


Thoroughbreds, Arabians, POA, Paint, Welsh Ponies, Standardbred, Draft Cross, Andalusians.. other random horses which I didn't know the breeds of..


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can feel it... how long have you been riding cheply?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

When 
you are in a confined arena with no other horses creating a noise or mischief, 
when you are feeling comfortable on your horse, 
on a nice sunny day, 
when all is serene

then close your eyes.

Try to pick up on the movement of the horse by the sense of feel through the seat and thighs.
With your eyes closed, try to sense the sequence of the 
moving legs of the horse.

You can do the same without closing the eyes by looking straight ahead, but if you can close the eyes then the senses of feel, touch and motion are highlighted.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> When
> you are in a confined arena with no other horses creating a noise or mischief,
> when you are feeling comfortable on your horse,
> on a nice sunny day,
> ...


Haha, we had group lessons of four people, and my instructor still told us to close our eyes. You would just randomly hear that so and so needed to stop, lol.

But yes, I can feel it. It's easiest on a circle. Pick up the wrong diagonal on purpose while circling, then change your diagonal. Once you can feel the "off" part, you can just start trotting, and start posting when it feels right, you won't even have to look. =]


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

ridingismylife2 said:


> I can feel it... how long have you been riding cheply?



... When I was a kid I rode for a year. 

Just recently I have been riding for about 5 months.. 2-4 days a week. I'm taking lessons as well as riding on my own a lot.

.. I will try to feel it next time I ride.. perhaps today.. since its sunny and calm out and I don't think any of the school girls will be coming out till after 4 (my favourite days! no offence to the younger crowd)

Not sure if I will be able to shut my eyes on a five year old horse... but we will see :lol::shock:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You don't necessarily HAVE to close your eyes. If you are uncomfortable with doing so, just make a point to look at ANYTHING but your horse and his shoulders. No cheating. =]


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

cheply said:


> Thoroughbreds, Arabians, POA, Paint, Welsh Ponies, Standardbred, Draft Cross, Andalusians.. other random horses which I didn't know the breeds of..


 Are you actually trying to feel the difference? And were those pure breeds crossed with something?


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

HorsePride.. I kindof don't think that what breed of horse you ride matters as to whether you can feel a diagonal or not, as the way a trot feels is not always breed specific.. but many times it just depends on the horse. I don't know which ones were pure and which ones were crossed.. none of them were my horses, point is I have not been stuck on the same horse all the time. I've tried out lots and lots...

All I'm saying is I havn't felt it. I specifically remember trying to feel it back when I was kid .. and I never could

I tried again today. Rain was well behaved so I even shut my eyes. I think I could feel some sort of difference on the smaller circles when I concentrated.. 

If I posted on the wrong diagonal I felt like she was bulging into my inside leg.. but when I posted on the right one... everything felt normal and good.

I don't know if I could ever just know without checking or concentrating really hard.. but I guess its something to practice.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

cheply said:


> HorsePride.. I kindof don't think that what breed of horse you ride matters as to whether you can feel a diagonal or not, as the way a trot feels is not always breed specific.. but many times it just depends on the horse. I don't know which ones were pure and which ones were crossed.. none of them were my horses, point is I have not been stuck on the same horse all the time. I've tried out lots and lots...
> 
> All I'm saying is I havn't felt it. I specifically remember trying to feel it back when I was kid .. and I never could
> 
> ...


I guess, just don't let me bother you. :lol: I can be annoying! You have a point after all.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

geting the feeling for it takes a little while. You should start by sitting the trot and feeling his motion swing(haha dressage stuff) and then you rise when his belly swings towards the outside. It's kinda hard to do without looking. I sneak a peek every time my instructor isn't looking haha


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

wintec said:


> geting the feeling for it takes a little while. You should start by sitting the trot and feeling his motion swing(haha dressage stuff) and then you rise when his belly swings towards the outside. It's kinda hard to do without looking. I sneak a peek every time my instructor isn't looking haha


 Hahaha, we're allowed to and encouraged actually!  So yeah...!!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

My instructor lets me check .. but I can't tip my head at all to do it. Only the eyes.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

cheply said:


> My instructor lets me check .. but I can't tip my head at all to do it. Only the eyes.


Hahaha, poor you. At least your instructor is just trying to help you!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah its so when I start competing.. the judges don't see me checking


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm sure you'll do well in those competitions!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm...I don't I've ever felt it. I always look. Canter leads I can usually get (especially on a circle) but not really diagonals. I can't really close my eyes since I ride with 1 girl who doesn't understand how to control a horse and 2 on crazy little ponies...i gotta be alert! lol.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

juniormylove said:


> hmm...I don't I've ever felt it. I always look. Canter leads I can usually get (especially on a circle) but not really diagonals. I can't really close my eyes since I ride with 1 girl who doesn't understand how to control a horse and 2 on crazy little ponies...i gotta be alert! lol.


Hahaha! It doesn't really matter if you look, it's just in dressage comps you can't really look, or you'll lose marks!


----------

